# Chaos and Space Marines For Sale



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have models I'm looking to sell.


*PAYMENT METHOD*

Paypal. 


*REASON FOR SALE*

So that I can purchase models for my main army (Chaos Daemons)


*ITEMS FOR SALE*

*All items are unpainted and like new* (some are even unopened) will take photos of individuals boxes and contents if requested via PM. 

I live in the UK, but I'm happy to sell to people from overseas.

I'd prefer bulk purchases, so I'm more inclined to accept less for say three boxes, than an individual purchase, but I'm happy to negotiate prices. Just send me a PM.



*CHAOS SPACE MARINES*


CHAOS HAVOCS

CHAOS VINDICATOR

CHAOS RHINO

CHAOS SM SQUAD

NOISE MARINE SQUAD

CHAOS TERMINATORS (PLASTIC)

CHAOS TERMINATOR CHAMPION (PLASTIC)


*SPACE MARINES*

(ALL SPACE MARINE ITEMS IN ORIGINAL PACKAGING AND UNOPENED)


METAL EMPEROR'S CHAMPION

SM ATTACK BIKE

SM ATTACK BIKE

SM TACTICAL SQUAD

X3 METAL SM WITH HEAVY BOLTER

X2 METAL SM WITH LASCANNON

X2 METAL SM WITH MULTIMELTA

METAL VETERAN SERGEANTS


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Are these including postage? If not then you might have problems selling if you only take cheques - most people prefer to use Paypal these days, and having asking prices that are only approximately 40p cheaper than Wayland might put people off.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Are these including postage? If not then you might have problems selling if you only take cheques - most people prefer to use Paypal these days, and having asking prices that are only approximately 40p cheaper than Wayland might put people off.


ALL MY PRICES INCLUDE POSTAGE AND PACKAGE TO THE UK OR IRELAND


*Games Workshop Price for all my Chaos Stuff £152.70*
*
Waylands Price for all my Chaos Stuff £143.66

My Price for all my Chaos Stuff £100
*

Ebay is complicated and difficult for one time sellars like me, as well as all the hidden charges. 

Preferably I would like to sell the models all at once or in groups rather than one Metal Heavy Bolter Marine at a time, but I have to give the option for people who maybe only need a few things.

Actually I just want to add that I'm open to other payment ideas if they are relatively simple and safe. Just let me know your suggestion via post or PM.

Same with prices, although I will be more sympathetic to bulk purchase price reductions to be honest.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinking more of your Attack Bikes and Tac squad, which are possibly the most popular items you have.

I don't suggest ebay, but I do suggest setting up a Paypal account, which is extremely easy, and stops the near two week delay between agreeing to buy something and it arriving. With Paypal then you agree, pay immediately, and post the items out the next day. Easier for everyone.

My advice would be to lower prices slightly across the board, and give a larger discount for buying the lot as an incentive for people to do so.

This is of course just suggestions, feel free to ignore me completely! :grin: k:


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I was thinking more of your Attack Bikes and Tac squad, which are possibly the most popular items you have.
> 
> I don't suggest ebay, but I do suggest setting up a Paypal account, which is extremely easy, and stops the near two week delay between agreeing to buy something and it arriving. With Paypal then you agree, pay immediately, and post the items out the next day. Easier for everyone.
> 
> ...


Updated my prices so thank you for that for the help and am now offering Paypal as an option for bulk purchases.


In otherwords I'll set up an account if someone wants either the 

Chaos Models for £110

Space Marine Models for £65

or even better

All models for £160

OR 

A mix and match of units agreed upon for a price in post or PM


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks much better, hope you sell some soon! If I wasn't having to shell out a lot of money to fix my bike then I'd take some of it myself...


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

bumpidy bump bump bump.


----------



## GBDarkAngel (May 11, 2011)

Im a little confused.
Are you a shop? as your prices are actually above what i can buy some of those for retail.
Or have you listed the retail and are looking for a certain percentage (e.g..60%, 50%).
Sorry for being a little off topic.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

GBDarkAngel said:


> Im a little confused.
> Are you a shop? as your prices are actually above what i can buy some of those for retail.
> Or have you listed the retail and are looking for a certain percentage (e.g..60%, 50%).
> Sorry for being a little off topic.


No I'm an individual who wants to sell models he is no longer using.

All these prices include postage and packaging and to be honest I would love to know wear you can by them for this cheap from a store, because most of my prices are about 25-30% cheaper and the bulk prices for all the Chaos and all the Space Marines are significantly cheaper than I can find anywhere.

But if you let me know or post a link I'll be happy to adjust my prices.


----------



## GBDarkAngel (May 11, 2011)

Take a look on Dark Sphere's website.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

GBDarkAngel said:


> Take a look on Dark Sphere's website.


They don't have most of the Chaos stuff I'm selling and when you add in Postage and Packaging to their prices there is a minimal difference and my stuff is in new condition as well, just some of the boxes have been opened.

But in saying that, I've adjusted a few of my prices based on that, so thanks (some +rep on the way).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pm Sent Boc Man, I have some demons and a bit of cash


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump bump.

Offer still going if anyones interested.

Especially in light of the new price increases.:biggrin:

If anyone from outside the UK is interested let me know, altough it will be alot easier adjusting prices for a large purchase, rather than a single pack, where it probably wont be worth it for either of us.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Just giving this another bump, the offer is tsill going and I've updated my prices.

If interested just let me know via PM.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Just giving this one final bump.

I've updated my prices to ... what will you give me for it?

In other words just PM, what you want, and what you think its worth and we'll see if we can get something worked out.


----------

